# Microsoft Word for Mac



## MissAnthropy (Mar 8, 2008)

How do I stop Word from automatically erasing text when I try to insert new text between existing text? Is there some special button/sequence to deactivate this feature? :4-dontkno


----------



## Horsemaster (May 14, 2006)

(ref MS Word 2004 for Mac) Word > Preferences > Edit > deselect "Overtype mode" > OK


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Sometimes if you click the "insert" button accidently, that kind of problem can happen also. You can click it again to make it ok.


----------



## kamenfrell (Mar 17, 2008)

The bottom right corner of your Word window has a few very subtle 3 lettered settings. OVR is for Over Type. You can toggle the green dot next to it to be in Insert mode or Over Type Mode.


----------

